# Car Insurance



## sigsfrijolita (Feb 4, 2013)

I am moving to Rosarito this summer and was wondering about car insurance. I will be working in San Diego. Will I need to keep my U.S. insurance? Also, has anyone used ACE Seguros? Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need coverage for each country if you have a US plated car and drive in both countries.


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

Check AXA. My policy covers me in both countries.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, AXA will cover our Mexican plated car for liability in the USA. I do not think it would cover our US plated car. Ask the agent and read a policy before you buy it.


----------



## elizabethberger (Feb 4, 2013)

Ya ask the agent. he will help you...agree with ringo...


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Remember that you need $300k liability now


----------

